# Need Assistance in Identifying Bow



## JohnR (Apr 5, 2007)

*Old Bow*

Hmmmm! Based on the shape of the grip...either Groves or a Carrols.


----------



## tacoben (Jun 24, 2004)

JohnR said:


> Hmmmm! Based on the shape of the grip...either Groves or a Carrols.


Thank you! I called my local shop this morning and he said he will see if he can still work on this bow and verify the make and model. It's got one of the thinner gauge steel cables.


----------



## foundationsaver (Oct 25, 2002)

I have a Astro recurve with that same grip.


----------



## Howattman54 (Mar 19, 2006)

Looks like a Carroll.

Howattman


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

It looks like a old Carroll. I shot a Carroll recurve back in the early 70's and it looks a lot like the same handle. It could be a astro too they looked allot alike in the grip


----------



## Toxophilite Phi (Sep 15, 2002)

I was going to say a Joy Valley as well.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

My first thought is that it is an Astro, but I wouldn't rule out Carroll.


----------



## 00POKY (Mar 28, 2006)

*tacoben*

You have a Carrol and I would say it is in early 1980s and it has a 15 % let off. I have worked on several of these. The cables are 7x7 stainless. Now let me introduce myself. I retired in 2001 as a bowshop owner called POKY'S Bowhuhters Pro Shop Located in Boyertown Pa. I went into business as a RETAIL STORE in 1973 after completeing a course in Achery at Penn State University. But before that I spent 3 month in California working in the Jennings compound bow factory as a warranty expert to learn the ways and functions of a compound bow. I also became a good friend of Tom Jennings whom I stayed with while I was in California. Before that I spent (from 1955) teaching Jr Olimpic Archery at our local archery club. One of my prize pupils was Steve Liebermen who became a world champion both with a recurve and a compound. After I opened my retail store I became the East Cost repair center for Jenning compound bows. I introduced compound bows to the East coast along with my brother Sherwood Schoch (a member inducted into the archery hall of fame) Jennings compounds was my beginning into compound repairs then came PSE and Carroll, Bear. Martin (Damon Howatt), and many more. As time went on and Archery became popular on the east coast. I am POKY. Have a nice day.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I was going to guess around mid- to late-70's Carrol maybe, but defer to POKY's date on the bow. 

Does look like its been modified somewhat from what I recall of the old Carrol's. The eye bolt and nut system to attach the cables to the riser appears to be a modification. I thought the original used a threaded bolt that the cable wound around instead. Also, the attachment points for the bowstring looks to be BowNuts manufactured by Zenith Archery. Guessing when the bow was last re-cabled the person doing the repair couldn't get their hands on a set of cables with tear drops and instead used a straight cable stock and swedged loops to go around the BowNuts and around the eye bolt/nut parts.

>>------>


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

The bow in the picture ia an ASTRO built in Milwaukee Wi. in the late 60's I know that for a fact as I assembled a lot of them, as far as I know we had the only speckle finish. Skip P.S. if you replace the cables the turn buckles are missing they need to be replaced so you can time the cables and make sure you use harden ones so you don't wear the cables when you draw it.


----------



## Priz (Feb 7, 2007)

Skip is right...that is on old Astro 4 wheeler, I used to shoot one because like skip, I worked for the guy that made trhe Astro also !!!

Hiya Skip !!!!! :shade::shade: (Phil)


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Hey Skip, good to hear from you. I stand corrected. My original thought was an Astro riser, but I didn't think you guys made a 4-wheeler so guessed it was possibly a Carrol instead due to the riser/grip geometry being very similar. Hoping to get over to LaCrosse Archery this weekend for their benefit shoot and grand re-opening. If you get a chance stop in, maybe get a chance to cross paths and catch up since last time I saw you over there.

>>------>


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*carroll*

had an awesome grip!


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

CHPro said:


> Hey Skip, good to hear from you. I stand corrected. My original thought was an Astro riser, but I didn't think you guys made a 4-wheeler so guessed it was possibly a Carrol instead due to the riser/grip geometry being very similar. Hoping to get over to LaCrosse Archery this weekend for their benefit shoot and grand re-opening. If you get a chance stop in, maybe get a chance to cross paths and catch up since last time I saw you over there.
> 
> >>------>


I was at La Crosse archery on friday but will be out of town Saturday&Sunday. Are you Jeff from Madison?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

One and the same. Drop me a PM some time and let me know how everyone is all doing.

>>----->


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Yeah I was going to say I didnt think it was a Carol as I have one my Dad bought new in about 72 or 73 and I dosent look like that. 
very nice find though
He killed some nice bucks with that ol boat anchor


----------



## tacoben (Jun 24, 2004)

skip5515 said:


> The bow in the picture ia an ASTRO built in Milwaukee Wi. in the late 60's I know that for a fact as I assembled a lot of them, as far as I know we had the only speckle finish. Skip P.S. if you replace the cables the turn buckles are missing they need to be replaced so you can time the cables and make sure you use harden ones so you don't wear the cables when you draw it.


Thanks for the information on the bow. Like a work of art, I have the bow hanging on my wall and don't plan to shoot it. It's quite a heavy draw.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Well it is a couple years later, ha ha & some thing have come back to me. The above bow isn't really an Astro BUT it was built buy Astro for Martin Archery. I can tell by the natch in the riser just in front of the arrow rest & another thing is the string anchor it is round & you would do a double loop around it so it would pull square to the cable, Martin supplied the cables & limbs & we would supply the rest of the parts & assembly & drop ship to there customers. I obtained another one identical to the pics except for the revamped adjustable eye bolt. We even did the splatter paint on the risers.
Guess that the brain is recalling older things better seeing this is 12 years later. Sorry for bringing up old threads. Revised from 13/30/2008 Thanks, Skip


----------



## CaptnKidd (12 mo ago)

00POKY said:


> *tacoben*
> 
> You have a Carrol and I would say it is in early 1980s and it has a 15 % let off. I have worked on several of these. The cables are 7x7 stainless. Now let me introduce myself. I retired in 2001 as a bowshop owner called POKY'S Bowhuhters Pro Shop Located in Boyertown Pa. I went into business as a RETAIL STORE in 1973 after completeing a course in Achery at Penn State University. But before that I spent 3 month in California working in the Jennings compound bow factory as a warranty expert to learn the ways and functions of a compound bow. I also became a good friend of Tom Jennings whom I stayed with while I was in California. Before that I spent (from 1955) teaching Jr Olimpic Archery at our local archery club. One of my prize pupils was Steve Liebermen who became a world champion both with a recurve and a compound. After I opened my retail store I became the East Cost repair center for Jenning compound bows. I introduced compound bows to the East coast along with my brother Sherwood Schoch (a member inducted into the archery hall of fame) Jennings compounds was my beginning into compound repairs then came PSE and Carroll, Bear. Martin (Damon Howatt), and many more. As time went on and Archery became popular on the east coast. I am POKY. Have a nice day.


Now thats some history.


----------

